# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] ΠΑΛΜΟΓΡΑΦΟΣ DSOX-1102A

## HeavenNHell

Eίναι πρακτικα καινούριος, λιγοτερες απο 30 ωρες λειτουργιας.
Ειναι στο κουτι με το οποιο ηρθε, και με ολα τα συνοδευτικα χαρτια/καλωδια/calibration cert
 700€

Γιαννης 6982632379

IMG_1256.jpgIMG_1261.jpgIMG_1266.jpg

----------

